# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Μεταφορά δεδομένων απο παλιά ταινια σε cd/κασετα

## johnpats

Καλησπέρα σας

Χρειάζομαι την βοήθεια σας 
Θέλω να μεταφέρω όλα τα περιεχόμενα της κάτωθι ταινίας 
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1448478083.025135.jpg
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1448478094.909979.jpg
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1448478171.297145.jpgσε οποιδήποτε αλλο μεσο κασετα/cd/σκληρό δίσκο.είναι τεχνολογία γύρω στο 1960 και περιέχει μουσικό αρχείο.
Είναι συναισθηματικής αξίας.
Δεν έχω ιδέα που να απευθυνθώ,επισκεφθηκα 2-3 μαγαζια στην πατησιων αλλα μου ειπαν να το ξεχάσω.

Αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε στο που θα απευθυνθω θα με βοηθήσετε πολύ.δεν ψάχνω το τσάμπα ψαχνω να κάνω δουλειά σε λογικές τιμές.

Ευχαριςτώ πολύ


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------


## valis

Την ταινία αυτή, αν θυμάμαι καλά, την χρησιμοποιύσε ένα "φορητό" μαγνητόφωνο με λυχνίες πιθανότατα το grundig tk830
1958grundig-tk830.jpg
Ψάξε στο ebay ή σε ελληνικά site δημοπρασιων μήπως βρεθεί αλλά να είσαι προετοιμασμένος κατάλληλα γιατι προκειται για συλλεκτικο κομμάτι.

----------


## johnpats

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση
Δεν ψάχνω να αγοράσω το μηχάνημα αλλα να κανω μετατροπη την ταινία σε άλλο μέσο.γνωρίζετε αν υπάρχει κάποιο κατάστημα εντός αθήνας που να κάνει αυτή την μετατροπη;


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------


## Dbnn

Γενικα μπομπινοφωνο δεν χρειαζεται;;

----------


## johnpats

> Γενικα μπομπινοφωνο δεν χρειαζεται;;



Δημήτρη δεν έχω ιδέα απο αυτά


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------


## diony

Άνοιξε το χρυσό οδηγό και ψάξε σε δισκοπωλεία , όλο και κάποιος θα έχει κάποιο μαγνητόφωνο μπομπίνας να σε εξυπηρετήσει

----------

johnpats (26-11-15)

----------


## betacord85

ποτε τη θες?

----------


## betacord85

IMG_20151126_010436.jpg το πιο μικρο απο τα 25 μου...οταν θα γινει η μετατροπη θα στην κανω σε αναλογικο μεσω (κασσετα)ποτε δεν κανω σε ψηφιακο(ουτε καν στα δικα μου αρχεια)...αν θες κανεις μετα εσυ οτι θες...οκ?

----------

CybEng (26-11-15)

----------


## Dimi

s-l1600.jpg

Φίλε Γιάννη,
θέλω πολύ να σε βοηθήσω μιας και διαθέτω το εικονιζόμενο μαγνητόφωνο (ή μπομπινόφωνο), αλλά βρίσκομαι σε επαρχία πολύ μακριά σου...
Ωστόσο, μπορείς να επισκεφτείς την οδό Ακαδημίας, όπου στο Νο 47, στοά Λυρικής, θα βρεις μαζεμένα 4 δισκοπωλεία κλασσικής, κυρίως, μουσικής, που λογικά πρέπει να έχουν τέτοιες συσκευές, που κάποτε χρησιμοποιούνταν κατά κόρον για αντιγραφές δίσκων βινυλίου...
Καλή τύχη

----------


## betacord85

το εικονιζομενο μπομπινοφωνο αγαπητε ειναι 2 ταχυτητων...

----------


## CybEng

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60868 το πιο μικρο απο τα 25 μου...οταν θα γινει η μετατροπη θα στην κανω σε αναλογικο μεσω (κασσετα)ποτε δεν κανω σε ψηφιακο(ουτε καν στα δικα μου αρχεια)...αν θες κανεις μετα εσυ οτι θες...οκ?



 
Δεν μας δείχνεις και τα υπόλοιπα 24 για να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι και να ενθυμούμαστε εμείς οι παλαιότεροι τι θαύματα έκανε η τεχνολογία σε συνεργασία με το βιομηχανικό σχεδιασμό.

----------


## johnpats

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60868 το πιο μικρο απο τα 25 μου...οταν θα γινει η μετατροπη θα στην κανω σε αναλογικο μεσω (κασσετα)ποτε δεν κανω σε ψηφιακο(ουτε καν στα δικα μου αρχεια)...αν θες κανεις μετα εσυ οτι θες...οκ?



Σου έστειλα πμ


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------


## johnpats

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60869
> 
> Φίλε Γιάννη,
> θέλω πολύ να σε βοηθήσω μιας και διαθέτω το εικονιζόμενο μαγνητόφωνο (ή μπομπινόφωνο), αλλά βρίσκομαι σε επαρχία πολύ μακριά σου...
> Ωστόσο, μπορείς να επισκεφτείς την οδό Ακαδημίας, όπου στο Νο 47, στοά Λυρικής, θα βρεις μαζεμένα 4 δισκοπωλεία κλασσικής, κυρίως, μουσικής, που λογικά πρέπει να έχουν τέτοιες συσκευές, που κάποτε χρησιμοποιούνταν κατά κόρον για αντιγραφές δίσκων βινυλίου...
> Καλή τύχη



Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου.


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------


## agis68

διαθέτω ένα grundig STUDIO TS 340  και καμια 100 πομπίνες κυρίως μουσικής σαν αυτή που ακούγεται και ηχογραφίσεις εμας και φίλων καθώς και Παπαδόπουλου με τη φοβερή ομιλία περί ασθενούς και γύψου.....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTiTUTHuVzg 

Διαθέτει 3 κεφαλές καθε ταινία παίζει 4 ζώνες (ή 2 για Stereo) και έχει και ταχύτητα φωνής (αργό ή γρήγορο) καθώς και κάποια εφε (ηχώ) Εϊιναι μηχάνημα για στουντιο με όμορφο και δανέζικο έπιπλο,  αγορασμένο από το Μόναχο το 1972. Εχει μαγικό μάτι και φυικά Λάμπες....είναι και ενισχυτής με δικά του ενσωματομένα ηχεία....ένα καταπληκτικό κομμάτι της συλλογής. Θέλει κάποια συντήρηση αλλά δεν τολμώ να βάλω χέρι στον λαβύρινθο

----------


## knkonnou

Καλημερα και χρονια πολλα.
Johnpats μπορω να σου την φτιαξω.στειλε pm.

----------


## pstratos

Γιατί προτιμάτε την εγγραφή απο το μπομπινόφωνο σε κασσέτα? Δεν είναι καλύτερά από το αναλογικό να πάμε σε κάποιο μη απωλεστικό ψηφιακό φορμάτ? πχ DAT? Αν και στο τέλος πάλι σε κάποιο προσιτό - ψηφιακό θα καταληξει να παίζει (cd  - ogg - mp3 κτλ)

----------


## betacord85

η μετατροπη εγινε...ολα καλα και ο συναδελφος ευχαριστημενος...για τους λογους που προσωπικα δεν κανω τα δικα μου αρχεια μετατροπη η που τα κανω σε απλη κασσετα θα στο εξηγησω σε πμ γιατι ειναι παρα πολλοι οι λογοι...χρονια πολλα σε ολους και καλα χριστουγεννα

----------

johnpats (25-12-15)

----------


## knkonnou

johnpats χρονια πολλα σε σενα και σε ολους.
μπορω να σου την φτιαξω εγω.στειλε pm

----------


## johnpats

Χρόνια σου πολλά knkokkou.
Ευχαριστω για την προθυμια ,αλλα εχω εξυπηρετηθεί ήδη απο τον άψογο Μπάμπη.

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους σας,με υγεία ,ευτυχία και πολλές χαρούμενες στιγμές!

Το παρων μπορεί να κλειδωθει


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------

